# Does anybody recognizes this Work Bench / Manufacturer?



## Moai

hey guys! A local guy is selling this bench, I was wondering about the quality / manufacturer before making the one hour drive…....does anybody knows anything about it?

He is asking 100….is that a fair number??

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don't know anything about the make. I'd take it for $100 even just for the storage and vise.


----------



## GregInMaryland

The vise reminds me of a harbor freight special, though I didn't see one similar on their website. I suppose if there isn't something wrong or broken, it is worth $100. The top is not going to be as thick as it appears-most likely there is a skirt a round the perimeter. Also, the vise is rather shallow. This may be your first workbench, but it won't be your last.


----------



## Loren

Can't read the logo, but it looks like a Sjoberg.


----------



## Tim457

Consider asking for closeup pictures of the vices before you go. A 100 mile drive round trip costs you about $50-60 by IRS standards, and you know they aren't being generous when giving deductions. You've made better, but if the vices are decent and the size is decent it doesn't sound bad. The HF bench costs more than that.


----------



## stefang

It looks (nicely) shop made to me, and well worth $100 if it is stable.


----------



## Laughran

The manufacturer is Whitegate. It is a smaller light duty bench. I Paid $50.00 for one last fall. Its not the best but it is better than nothing. Someday (when time and money allow) I'm sure to build a heavier one.


----------



## helluvawreck

If you don't travel so far to get it it would definitely be worth it to me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Moai

thanks for the info and comments guys, you are the best!
I'm letting this one pass…....
I got a nice Richard Wilcox Quick Release Vise from Ebay, so I guess is a better option to build something stronger.
May God bless you richly today!


----------



## alyle1028

I bought one at a garage sale…. does yours have 5/8 inch holes for the dogs?


----------



## OleGrump

An hour drive isn't so bad, and what the hell, there are TWO vises on this bench, making them $50 apiece. Try to buy the just the vise hardware for that nowadays. Lotta good storage space, and a good user, if you don't already have a bench. If it were me, I'd go for it.


----------

